

Meet Boxed - Costco style delivery without the membership - zbruhnke
http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/14/costco-style-commerce-app-boxed-expands-nationally/

======
misterparker
Feels similar to amazon subscription goods, but just accessible from the
phone. Kinda nice idea. Wonder if it will pick up traction.

~~~
zbruhnke
Yea, I thought it was kind of cool - seems like a simple target for Amazon
acquisition but I'm so dependent on Amazon in every day life that I don't even
know that I'd notice/if it would be worth it for them, but I think its a nice
idea

